# Can't download any torrent



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

*Well im sorry for making this thread mods*. discussing about torrents is not allowed here but i had no other choice.I am not able to download any torrent .Not even magnetic links work .
Any one can help me out please 

Well when i click magnet link.It opens in the client but shows "0 MB SIZE"


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2012)

Discussion about torrents is allowed.

Which client are you using?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

Utorrent and bittorrent
When i click download in kat.ph.It takes time to load.And gives an error page from torrentcache or torrentcage

*i47.tinypic.com/1fhet0.jpg


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well you haven't told us which internet connection you are using...


----------



## pramudit (Jun 30, 2012)

Talking about torrents is Ok until you talk about pirated stuff...  
Did you tried checking other websites like pirate bay? I also get 0mb on opening magnet links but after 15secs or so it shows its real size.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

torcache.net is not even working with proxies, is this the sign of upcoming dooms day??


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 30, 2012)

Try with editing the torcache to torrage and .net to .com and vice versa.
i am sure it will work..
@theserpent you can hide the tab but the link shows the downloading file please look it


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Try with editing the torcache to torrage and .net to .com and vice versa.
> i am sure it will work..



No, it's not working. R.I.P Torrents


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> No, it's not working. R.I.P Torrents



These are difficult days for piracy....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> torcache.net is not even working with proxies, is this the sign of upcoming dooms day??



same .No sites working



rider said:


> No, it's not working. R.I.P Torrents



Dam..If the ISP's have done it.Please start showing all the Shows with $#S@ words censored 



pramudit said:


> Talking about torrents is Ok until you talk about pirated stuff...
> Did you tried checking other websites like pirate bay? *I also get 0mb on opening magnet links but after 15secs or so it shows its real size*.



Not for me .R.I.P Freedom


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

Now a new indian pop music industry will rebirth.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

Well i read in paper that they would be blocking links instead of sites so is this the reason?


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

They cut the roots, tree will fall soon.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

Did anyone find any solution

Some people say replace it with zoink.it but it still doesnt work


----------



## ritvij (Jun 30, 2012)

when it opens in your client, does it open the dialog box for choosing the location?? if it shows 0 MB there then just click on ok and continue, after a few seconds it will start downloading!
if it shows 0 mb after a minute even. then i dunno!!


----------



## aaruni (Jun 30, 2012)

Well in magnet links, it needs to download the torrent metadata from the trackers before it shows you the correct size or even starts downloading.. If you have waited for a long long while, then i dont know......


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

why I can't select data in magnet links and compulsory option to save in C: drive?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 1, 2012)

I Think that is DNS Issue...Correct me if I'm Wrong


----------



## theserpent (Jul 1, 2012)

No use guys 

Hey try this everyone!
If you can't download the torrent.Refresh that 
"insert file name here of the torrent you want to download",And click download again.It might download it works for me.
But its not a permanent solution right


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

I think torcache or torrage is not even working anywhere on earth.


----------



## baiju (Jul 1, 2012)

I can download torrents using magnet link. torcache is not working. I'm on bsnl broadband.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

baiju said:


> I can download torrents using magnet link. torcache is not working. I'm on bsnl broadband.



torrents banned now.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 1, 2012)

rider said:


> torrents banned now.



Who says?



baiju said:


> I can download torrents using magnet link. torcache is not working. I'm on bsnl broadband.



even magnet links not working.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 1, 2012)

i just downloaded a torrent from kat.ph
i think it was busy right now.
may be i got luck for this time
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/3457/torrentworks.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah the servers are overflooded


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 1, 2012)

But its workin f9 ...I can.download any torrent/magnet links...first it shows 0 mb but as it gains speed,it shows original size...I use bsnl 850 plan


----------



## theserpent (Jul 1, 2012)

dam did anyone find a way for it to work

hey how did you replace torrentcage to zoink.it??
Hmm...@rider..i tried magent link..it works .click on it.Press ok..Let it download.It will start gaining speed and the torrent size shows up.
THANKS EVERYONE .
But let this thread go on,These people might come up with new ideas and complex ways to download


----------



## Desmond (Jul 1, 2012)

What's your ISP?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

magnet link is different thing, we are discussing about torrent file downloading.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 1, 2012)

I can't seem to download torrent files (.torrent) from TBP anymore, so I am forced to use Magnet Links. So maybe rider is right, when he said torrents are banned now...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah.
My ISP Is airtel what about you guys?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine is You Broadband - YOU Broadband & Cable India Ltd., High speed broadband plans 1Mbps to 12Mbps I have the 12mbps plan. 3 months validity.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine is BSNL 1350 UL getting 4mbps now.


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2012)

I think the CAP is over now.


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

torcache.net is working now


----------



## SunE (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I got Reliance broadband and everything works good. But if anyone is having problems downloading any torrent, try this website zbigz.com

P.S.: I was thinking of getting Alliance broadband for torrent download purposes only. Anyone here from Kolkata who can comment on it's quality? My cousin was recently downloading a certain new "playing thing" abbreviated commonly as MP3  and he got a whopping speed of 10 MB/s(that's right Mega BYTE with a capital B ). Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

YEAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh! I can download Now


----------



## rajeevk (Jul 2, 2012)

I have also seen problems with some torrent sites specially kick***torrents. But yesterday I downloaded one software from a torrent site (torlock) and it was working perfectly fine.


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> YEAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh! I can download Now


----------



## baiju (Jul 2, 2012)

One month back 1337x.org had displayed a warning that all torrent files will be removed shortly and the only way to get torrents is by using magnet links.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 4, 2012)

SunE said:


> Well I got Reliance broadband and everything works good. But if anyone is having problems downloading any torrent, try this website zbigz.com
> 
> P.S.: I was thinking of getting Alliance broadband for torrent download purposes only. Anyone here from Kolkata who can comment on it's quality? My cousin was recently downloading a certain new "playing thing" abbreviated commonly as MP3  and he got a whopping speed of 10 MB/s(that's right Mega BYTE with a capital B ). Any help is appreciated. Thanks



It did work great , for all locally seeded torrents [ you couldn't get all stuff at high speeds but still good enough pool of torrents were there , see torbox.net ]
But i heard the service is not functioning anymore , please re check with your cousin.



baiju said:


> One month back 1337x.org had displayed a warning that all torrent files will be removed shortly and the only way to get torrents is by using magnet links.



Piratebay have done the same, nothing to worry , you just cannot get the physical torrent file , utorrent opens the torrent directly.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 4, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Piratebay have done the same, nothing to worry , you just cannot get the physical torrent file , utorrent opens the torrent directly.



I save file as torrent (Transmission) when i really need a .torrent file


----------



## roady (Jul 5, 2012)

torrents still work... you don't have to use "Tor" and stuff.

Just append http*S* :// (site).TLD and you should be fine. Even on Airtel


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Yeah.
> My ISP Is airtel what about you guys?



Airtel ISP is blocking the torrent usage. Maybe, you should try to switch to other ISPs if you really want to torrent things!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi folks Just found all the proxy add. for thepiratebay.orgthepiratebay.*se*
LINK
Uk Proxy always works..Tested!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Piratebay have done the same, nothing to worry , you just cannot get the physical torrent file , utorrent opens the torrent directly.



Right...

magnetic links everywhere...takes 2~3 minutes to display file details in utorrent


----------



## samjag123 (Aug 7, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> try with editing the torcache to torrage and .net to .com and vice versa.
> I am sure it will work..
> @theserpent you can hide the tab but the link shows the downloading file please look it



thank you very much dude !! U are awesome :d


----------

